# the lib gun grabbers must be insane disappointed



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Current add from an lgs I frequent.

All in stock AR's are on sale now through Monday.
Get 4 Pounds of Tannerite with each new AR.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

alterego said:


> ?..Get 4 Pounds of Tannerite with each new AR.


Wow! Is it safe to store that much tanerite in the building?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Wow! Is it safe to store that much tanerite in the building?


It is highly unlikely. But a lot of concealed and open carry guys go in the store. If an accidental discharge went into the tannerite. They would need a new store, employees, patrons, and a good lawyer..


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Just curious cause I haven't tried it yet. But how loud is it when it goes off? Say a half pound or so.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Check this out -


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tannerite is a good thing.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

alterego said:


> It is highly unlikely. But a lot of concealed and open carry guys go in the store. If an accidental discharge went into the tannerite. They would need a new store, employees, patrons, and a good lawyer..


you ever see the tannerite poundage that a Gander Mountain store has sitting on the retail shelf .... it would take out the entire shopping area


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Tannerite is a good thing.


Unless you are a veteran with what is called Exaggerated Startle Response. 
The wife and I went to the range I frequent, 45 minute drive one way, for a relaxing time. 20 minutes into the session, a clown with tannnerite shows up. We had to leave before I lost it and did something I would regret.
The startle response sends a jolt of adrenaline straight into my heart and brain. Sometimes enough to actually cause pain.

You have your own range, Slippy, so there is no issue there, but others please think before using it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Unless you are a veteran with what is called Exaggerated Startle Response.
> The wife and I went to the range I frequent, 45 minute drive one way, for a relaxing time. 20 minutes into the session, a clown with tannnerite shows up. We had to leave before I lost it and did something I would regret.
> The startle response sends a jolt of adrenaline straight into my heart and brain. Sometimes enough to actually cause pain.
> 
> Tannerite may be "cool" but keep it to yourself. Causing distress for others is not "cool".


No offense meant RPD. At Slippy Lodge, there is no one to disturb and we often set off some Tannerite at the holidays after a successful round of target shooting to signal that our range time is over and celebrate our family gathering. We would never take it to a public range.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> No offense meant RPD. At Slippy Lodge, there is no one to disturb and we often set off some Tannerite at the holidays after a successful round of target shooting to signal that our range time is over and celebrate our family gathering. We would never take it to a public range.


So it's really freaking loud then? One of these days I'll buy some and find out for myself. But it's gotta be big! The 1.5 pounds the Russian guy used was impressive. I'm thinking 5 pounds.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> No offense meant RPD. At Slippy Lodge, there is no one to disturb and we often set off some Tannerite at the holidays after a successful round of target shooting to signal that our range time is over and celebrate our family gathering. We would never take it to a public range.


You read before I edited and changed that last line. You were fast, because as soon as I saw the original on the screen I knew that just "weren't right".
Please go back and check the new improved version.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, and the reason I called Tanneriteboy a clown was because he was shooting it at a distance of about 10 yards.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 11013


For those who have never seen or used Tannerite here it is. Each of the orange labeled containers are 1/2 lb. Above the orange container is small mylar bag of the activator ingredient. You have to mix the ingredients then fire a round at 2000 fps minimum into the container for it to explode.

I've never shot one at less than 100 yards as they suggest. I have no death wish. We make the newby's take the shot with iron sights at 100 yards usually...and laugh when they miss. The orange container is 3 inches tall and about 3 inches wide.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

You know I forgot about the binary mix. It would be more unlikely for an accidental mall reconstruction that way.

I thought there is a limit of how much you can legally set off at one time.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Tannerite has to be mixed before it explodes lol


----------

